

Microsoft registered fuckbing.com - eam
http://www.fuckbing.com

======
theoneill
Seems like the least we can do is use it. I propose we use this by default for
links to bing.

------
eam
Registrant: Domain Administrator Microsoft Corporation One Microsoft Way
Redmond WA 98052 US Email Masking Image@microsoft.com +1.4258828080 Fax:
+1.4259367329

    
    
        Domain Name: fuckbing.com
    
            Registrar Name: Markmonitor.com
            Registrar Whois: whois.markmonitor.com
            Registrar Homepage: http://www.markmonitor.com
    
        Administrative Contact:
            Domain Administrator
            Microsoft Corporation
            One Microsoft Way
             Redmond WA 98052
            US
            Email Masking Image@microsoft.com +1.4258828080 Fax: +1.4259367329
        Technical Contact, Zone Contact:
            MSN Hostmaster
            Microsoft Corporation
            One Microsoft Way
             Redmond WA 98052
            US
            Email Masking Image@microsoft.com +1.4258828080 Fax: +1.4259367329
    
        Created on..............: 2008-11-07.
        Expires on..............: 2010-11-07.
        Record last updated on..: 2010-05-15.
    
        Domain servers in listed order:
    
        ns2.msft.net
        ns5.msft.net
        ns4.msft.net
        ns3.msft.net
        ns1.msft.net

~~~
maukdaddy
Hmm it expires soon. Keep an eye on that ;)

------
ElbertF
Google owns googlesucks.com and several others, they're just protecting their
brand.

------
ceejayoz
They'd be dumb not to. They also own bingsucks.com, and probably a couple
hundred other variations.

~~~
krschultz
Standard operating procedure for a lot of companies, corporations should own
all of the obvious typos of their name and the obvious hate sites too. It
costs little if you get them early.

------
tptacek
They're using MarkMonitor; it's basically MarkMonitor's value proposition to
do stuff like this.

------
audyyy
What's the benefit of registering a hate domain?

Someone goes to Bing.com to search, doesn't like it, and then goes to
Fuckbing.com to read up on all the Bing hate?

